

Would You Give This Kid $500,000? - Laurentvw
http://www.portfolio.com/executives/features/2007/11/19/Jared-Kim-Profile
Just 19, Jared Kim, of WeGame.com, had no problem finding money for his tiny internet startup. With more venture capital available than ever, even grade-schoolers can get a piece of the action.
======
edu
Hard question, but probably no. First, I don't think a "youtube for games"
will succeed, at least I wouldn't use it, but people keeps watching sports
life/on TV and I find it quite boring so maybe in 5/10 years there are more
pople watching the Final match of the Unreal Tournament World Series than the
Superbowl.

Second, $500k seems a way too much! I believe it's better to start small but
be ready to scale. And more for a risky business like that.

So, I wouldn't give him $500K, $25K to $50K yes but no more, at least until
they have a public site and need the money to grow.

~~~
danteembermage
One thing worth mentioning is that this sounds like fraps/youtube integrated
not just a niche video site. If his video capturing technology is as good as
he claims (I'm in the wait for the private beta so we'll see) he may have
something here.

~~~
damien
Yea I was going to say the same thing, his company is more than just a
"YouTube for gamers". His secret weapon seems to be his "software camera". I'm
actually curious as to how he is implementing that without requiring the
standard video capturing hardware. As far as I know, there is no good
software-only solution that won't bring your gaming to a crawl.

------
terpua
If only raising money were that easy.

------
sdpurtill
I'd give Jared 500k any day

